
Ask HN: What can i buy for 50$(44€) - theoneone
Hi!<p>I need your help&#x2F;ideas for the following:<p>What can i buy for 50$(44€)?<p>Rules are simple:<p>If product is physical:
  It should be same day delivery for Europe.
  I like gadgets that last for a long time and keeps you interested over time.
  I don&#x27;t like clothes or shoes.
  I really like things that make me more productive
  I like paintings
  I like books that tell true stories and can teach you something<p>If digital then:
  If it&#x27;s a game, should be downloadable for Windows(laptop with I3) or Mac OS(Mid 2008) or iOS 9(iphone 4s).
    &gt;If it&#x27;s a game for Mac OS then i like RPG or even better MMORPG.<p><pre><code>  If it&#x27;s a service, then it should be something appropriate for me(developer) like editor(Bootstrap studio) or library(Gamemaker) or service(twilo,aws)

  If it&#x27;s music, should be electronic.

  If it&#x27;s book, i like biographies.
</code></pre>
If charity:
  The org should state where my money are going(with tracking and maybe proof)
  I prefer charities for refugees or medical doctors<p>Other info: Could be early access to products or AMA sessions.<p>The item should cost closely to 50$(+- 5$) and must be paid once and last at least for a year(if applicable), not subscriptions(per month).<p>Any ideas? ;)
======
cjbprime
Starcraft 2. (Legacy of the Void, the newest expansion.)

